# Fan Issue and Intake Flap issue, Vag Com log included



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi all. I picked up a 2012 GTI that was hit in the front. The bodywork is done, and car is running and driving. I have viewed and cleared the codes that were stored in the car, and a few came back. The one I'm most concerned with is the "fan identifier sensor" code. I did notice that there is one harness (looks like a 3 wired, D shaped connector), that has no sensor on it. This harness comes off the same wiring harness as the horn and big radiator fan plug. What is this, where does it go, and does anyone have any pictures/part numbers of it? Would this thing cause my fans to stay on for a long time? A normal drive, the fans would stay on, full speed, for up to 10 minutes after I shut the car off.

Here's the log.

053295 - Fan Identification Sensor 
U102F - 000 - No Communications - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 2116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.24
Time: 16:38:51

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1805 /min
Load: 9.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 77.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1030.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

Also, I'm getting a code for 008201 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1, P2009 - 000 - Short to Ground. What is this, and how do I take care of it? I did have issues with the throttle body, to the point that the car didn't move past 1500rpm (throttle plate didn't move at all), but I replaced and adapted the replacement throttle body. Works fine now, but still have this code.

Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Please post the full auto-scan. It contains more information than just fault codes, information that can help us help you. Plus some will want to verify your paperwork.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

This is from the other day. I can do a newer one if need be....

Sunday,18,November,2012,12:50:39:63261
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
62 72

VIN: WVWGD7AJ3CW196052 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: Malfunction 0010
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AT HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: E3H26--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 14130 409 419558
VCID: 78D126600B2456D8195

8 Faults Found:
008201 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1 
P2009 - 000 - Short to Ground - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.24
Time: 16:38:47

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 759 /min
Load: 33.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 77.0°C
Temperature: 42.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1030.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.573 V

053295 - Fan Identification Sensor 
U102F - 000 - No Communications - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 2116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.24
Time: 16:38:51

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1805 /min
Load: 9.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 77.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1030.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 000 - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.24
Time: 16:38:54

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 766 /min
Load: 20.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 78.0°C
Temperature: 40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1030.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000769 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 000 - Misfire Detected - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.24
Time: 16:40:01

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 834 /min
Load: 24.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 81.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1030.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000771 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 000 - Misfire Detected - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.24
Time: 16:40:01

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 834 /min
Load: 24.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 81.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1030.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000772 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 000 - Misfire Detected - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.24
Time: 16:40:01

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 834 /min
Load: 24.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 81.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1030.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000770 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 000 - Misfire Detected - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.24
Time: 16:40:01

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 834 /min
Load: 24.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 81.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1030.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

008825 - Leak in Air Intake System 
P2279 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2118 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.24
Time: 16:48:59

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 813 /min
Load: 16.1 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 95.0°C
Temperature: 40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1030.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492B0000880B06E9921B0041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BDB396CFA127DC0747

4 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 193
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:38

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 2
Count: 29440
Count: 129
Count: 51200
Count: 0
Count: 768
Count: 0

01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 193
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:11

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16386
Count: 2
Count: 28928
Count: 16390
Count: 44032
Count: 0
Count: 769
Count: 6912

01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 194
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:17:40

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 0
Count: 21248
Count: 8193
Count: 50688
Count: 0
Count: 255
Count: 0

02214 - Tire Pressure Warning 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 2071 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.24
Time: 12:37:21

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 32768
Count: 12800
Count: 16401
Count: 50944
Count: 2
Count: 2045
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 B
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0158619923
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G_VW36.rod
VCID: 3449D2509FCC72B8F5D

5 Faults Found:
65813 - Supply voltage 
U1011 00 [008] - Voltage too Low
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:42:26

1052939 - Touch Sensor on Exterior Door Grip; Driver Side 
B116B 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:13

1053195 - Touch Sensor on Exterior Door Grip; Passenger Side 
B116C 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:13

1057035 - Antenna for Keyless Entry System; Drivers Side 
B116F 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:19

1057291 - Antenna for Keyless Entry System; Passenger Side 
B1170 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:19


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 7N0-907-426.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AN HW: 7N0 907 426 AN
Component: AC Manuell H19 0304 
Revision: 00001016 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 8021CE801BF49E18A15

6 Faults Found:
13701888 - Function Restriction due to Received Malfunction Value 
U1113 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.02
Time: 00:00:37

13701968 - Function Restriction due to Received Malfunction Value 
U1113 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 192
 Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.02
Time: 00:00:29

9481746 - High Pressure Sensor 
B10AE 12 [008] - Short to Plus 
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 197
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:27

9481748 - High Pressure Sensor 
B10AE 14 [008] - Open or Short to Ground
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.02
Time: 00:00:25

9481769 - High Pressure Sensor 
B10AE 29 [008] - Signal Implausible
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:49

9481200 - Coolant Pressure 
B10AB F0 [009] - Too Low
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 195
Mileage: 2022 km
Date: 2003.14.01
Time: 11:25:44


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A3A90252AC4108802C170000D4448052086474D8DB0E48420248040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D5FF774A486B3F00A3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 04111 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

6 Faults Found:
01598 - Drive Battery Voltage 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:37:07

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.85 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On
OFF 
OFF 

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:42:33

Freeze Frame:
 Term 15 Off
Voltage: 17.75 V
OFF 
OFF 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01496 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Left (L22) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.35 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On
OFF 
OFF 

01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.35 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On
OFF 
OFF 

03384 - Windshield Washer Jet Heating 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:01:41

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.40 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On
OFF 
OFF 

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:00:09

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.80 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA102DH 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3FA38D7CA68AA1E018F

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 B HW: 5K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 006 0001 
Serial number: ---0000R--00002ARP00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME350A054AZZZU

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME4B190367ZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME504D635DZZZ/

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME580D6337ZZZ.

6 Faults Found:
9437211 - Igniter for Driver's Airbag 
B1000 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:18:35

9438747 - Igniter for Seat Belt Tensioner; Driver's Side 
B1006 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:18:35

9439003 - Igniter for Seat Belt Tensioner; Passenger's Side 
B1007 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:18:35

9442075 - Driver's Belt Force Limiter Igniter 
B1013 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:18:35

9443861 - Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor 
B101A 15 [137] - Open or Short to Plus
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:18:35

9444117 - Front Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor 
B101B 15 [137] - Open or Short to Plus
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:18:35


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20111119300709
Coding: 100A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DDF3774EC0673F04A3

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 C HW: 5K6 920 972 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270D01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 364DE85889B060A8CB9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 M HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1623 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 211111F2002289
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A55FC68B5A884C82F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF58C280D8874481F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000254780002
Coding: 4100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 2E7DC03871E05868839

2 Faults Found:
13893632 - Function Restricted due to Insufficient Voltage 
U1400 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:42:32

1049345 - Comfort System CAN Bus (SAE Medium Speed Bus) 
U0011 00 [008] - Performance
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661340437 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 29773324400E3F5056B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H33 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8478830
Coding: 04050001010005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 236B210C2A22E5001C7

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 H HW: 5K0 959 701 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2105 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3753E55C46BA99A0D0F

2 Faults Found:
01811 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Drivers Side (J386) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00109 - Left Mirror Turn Signal Lamp (L131) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449D25057CC72B8F5D

1 Fault Found:
02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 192
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.75 V
PD
Temperature: 10.0°C
Speed: 50.0 km/h
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Torque: 0.000 Nm
Term 15 On


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 B HW: 5K0 035 456 B
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H07 0368 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA085A0004217
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: 29773324480E3F5056B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 H HW: 5K0 959 702 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2105 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3851E6604BA496D8D95

1 Fault Found:
01812 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Pass. Side (J387) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449D25057CC72B8F5D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022

2 Faults Found:
02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:14:14

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.92 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1 

02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 2023 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.22
Time: 00:14:14

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.92 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FEF545CB66BB0C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 364DE85841B060A8CB9

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

This car was in a front-end wreck...was the radiator replaced with OE or cheap aftermarket? Does the new radiator have the "radiator identification sensor" (G611) in it and is it properly connected?

As for the other faults, check the IMRC valve and position sensor. Check for vacuum/boost leaks.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Would you have a picture of what this "G611" sensor looks like, and where it goes? The fan is aftermarket, but the fans were made by Siemens and were the pricier ones. I don't know if I mentioned it, but I do have one harness connector that's hooked up to nothing. It's a 3 wired connector, and comes out of the same clump of harness that the big fan connector and the horn comes out of. 

With the intake flap code, is that for the small sensor that controls the bar that moved the butterflies inside the intake manifold? I've tried to manually push on that bar, and it does move, so I know it's not stuck. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

That connector probably goes to the G611 sensor. I don't have a picture handy, but the service manual should provide. You need it, along with the proper radiator, for SULEV emissions. I'm guessing the original was replaced with a cheap(er) aftermarket unit after the crash. That won't fly with SULEV. Get a radiator from the dealer, I believe the sensor comes with the radiator.

On the IMRC, you're on the right track. Sensor or motor could be faulty if not mechanically jammed.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> That connector probably goes to the G611 sensor. I don't have a picture handy, but the service manual should provide. You need it, along with the proper radiator, for SULEV emissions. I'm guessing the original was replaced with a cheap(er) aftermarket unit after the crash. That won't fly with SULEV. Get a radiator from the dealer, I believe the sensor comes with the radiator.
> 
> On the IMRC, you're on the right track. Sensor or motor could be faulty if not mechanically jammed.


Spoke to a friend at VW parts today, and he said the G611 sensor is a part of the radiator, and isn't available separate. If I can't get this piece used, I may end up buying a new radiator with this thing.

Off topic, but is there a way to reset the TPMS light? I tried to disable it in vagcom but it didn't work. There's a fault code that stays. Also, even if I have TPMS disabled, the light is still lit on the dash.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Button is in the glovebox for tpms


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Took care of the TPMS. It just had to be reset via that button inside the glove box. 

I ordered an oem radiator, which comes with the G611 sensor (not sold separately). I'm assuming this will take care of the CEL for the fan identification sensor. I am now left with the CEL for intake flap. Is this the manifold butterflies, or the throttle plate in the throttle body?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It's the IMRC, or "butteflies", yes. Not the throttle body.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

I took my car into the dealer, and they replaced the intake manifold/flap setup, and that took care of this intermittent leak CEL, but the P2009 is still there. They sent me home with the CEL still on, and said it was from random misfire codes (which they blamed on my software, but the misfire is at idle). I'd like to figure this out myself, but if need be, I guess I will go to the dealer again. 

To take care of the misfire, I did just put in new plugs, gapped to .028, and have the red R8 coils coming today. The car also sounds super retarded on cold start, sometimes stalling. Coils be from the misfires, could be something else. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

After replacing the coils, clear codes and run the readiness script, see what returns. They may have fixed the intake flap issue and not cleared the codes. Is it flagged "intermittent" now?

How many miles are on this car?


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Coils ended up not getting here on the 24th, so I expect them in today (26th). I will throw them in once I get them, clear codes, and vag com it and see what the log says. I believe the CEL code in getting now is P2009, and the misfire codes (PO300 to PO304). I get the blinking CEL at idle, and you can hear/feel it misfiring slightly. 

The car really don't sound good with cold start. Sometimes it stalls, while other times the car will pop/backfire for the first 10 seconds or so, then start calming down.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

New coils in, same issues. Hard cold starts, pops, and while idling at stop lights, it will stumble and CEL flashes. Drives fine once it gets going. 

Going to vag com it in the morning and see what kind of codes it's spitting out now.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Also verify temp sensor is reading appropriately on a cold engine. Should be within a couple degrees if IAT after the car has been sitting for a minimum of 8 hours.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

I also have a CEL code for "leak in air intake system". I'm assuming that's a boost leak. Any idea on how I can find this out? A boost/vacuum leak can definitely be the cause of my misfires.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Could be a vacuum/boost leak, or it could be due to the intake flap issue.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Had the car at a somewhat mod friendly dealer. They said they are friendly to some mods, but I have a lot they said. They did figure out my misfire at idle and boost leak issue. Said there was a leak and a loose/popped vacuum line, which they fixed. I haven't picked up the car yet, but they said the idle misfires are gone, and is smooth. However, they said I still have CEL for the intake flap. As I saw when I vag com'd the car, the issue is intake flap short to ground. They also told me that it is registering voltage (flap open) at all times. They said there's a possibility that the software I have in the car (Revo k04) is intentionally doing it. I doubt that, but I shot Revo an email anyway, waiting on their reply. Dealer said if it's NOT the software, then it's a short in the wiring. They said they would start with 2 hours of labor, to pull the ecu and test wiring between that and the intake flap sensor, but the service adviser recommended that I do it myself to save some money. I guess the voltmeter will be my best friend this weekend.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Replaced the connector section of the wired for the intake flap sensor (slight cut on one of the wires, exposing the metal wire, but there were no breaks). Untaped the wire loom about a foot back, and saw that the rear of the harness looks new and untouched. Still getting the CEL for intake flap, short to ground. Noticed that if the connector is plugged into the intake flap solenoid, with the car on, it gets power (would hold the flap in opened position if there was vacuum). Basically this wire has power at all times, even when it's not supposed to. On vag com, when I try to do the calibration for this, it says error (same are of vag com where I do throttle body alignment). When I do the self test for everything (part where it makes every sensor and solenoid click in the motor), it does nothing to intake flap. 

Still waiting on Revo to get back to me. Any other ideas? Car runs great, but I need CEL off to pass inspection.


----------

